# The Philippine Department of Tourism (DOT) lists the following community quarantine



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Seal with white background
United States Embassy Manila, Philippines

Health Alert - U.S. Embassy Manila (April 6, 2020)

Location: The Philippines

Event: 

The Philippine Department of Tourism (DOT) lists the following community quarantine areas:



Luzon

Baguio – starting March 16 until April 15
Cagbalete Island – starting March 10 until March 23
Cainta, Rizal – starting March 15 until April 14
Catanduanes – starting March 15 until April 14
Cavite – starting March 17, effective indefinitely
Ilocos Norte – executive order signed on March 14
Ilocos Sur – March 15 until April 14
La Union – starting March 16 until April 12
Metro Manila – starting March 15, effective indefinitely
Pangasinan – starting March 16 until April 12



Visayas

Antique – starting March 17 until March 31
Bacolod City – starting March 15, effective indefinitely
Bohol – starting March 16 until March 20 (dry run)
Biliran – starting March 17 until March 31 (limited border closure)
Capiz – starting March 15, effective indefinitely
Cebu City – starting March 16 until April 14
Iloilo – starting March 15 to April 14
Leyte – starting March 18 to April 17
****** Occidental – starting March 15 until April 14
Southern Leyte – starting March 17 until March 31
Tacloban City – starting March 21 until April 12



Mindanao

Cotabato – starting March 17
Davao de Oro – local government imposed a "partial lockdown"
Davao City – Executive order signed on March 15
Iligan City – starting March 16, effective indefinitely
Lanao del Sur – starting March 17 until April 14
South Cotabato – Executive order signed on March 16
Southern Leyte – starting March 17 until March 31
Valencia City, Bukidnon – starting March 16 until March 29
Zamboanga City – starting March 20
Zamboanga del Norte – starting March 17 until April 14

Zamboanga Sibugay – starting March 17, effective indefinitely



Please monitor the DOT website for updates: https://philippines.travel/safeph



According to the Philippine Inter-Agency Task Force (IATF): 



The wearing of face masks is mandatory in areas placed under enhanced community quarantine (ECQ).
Anyone in the ECQ leaving their home is required to wear a face mask.
According to the IATF, face masks may be store-bought or improvised, such as a handkerchief or small towel covering the nose and mouth.


For information on Philippine visas and the Bureau of Immigration, hotels, and car rentals, please visit this page: https://ph.usembassy.gov/covid-19-information/

Actions to Take:

Contact the airlines and contacts directly for reservations and updated information.
Check with your airlines, cruise lines, or travel operators regarding any updated information about your travel plans and/or restrictions.
Monitor local news for updates.
Consult the CDC website for the most up-to-date information.
For the most recent information on what you can do to reduce your risk of contracting COVID-19, please see the CDC’s latest recommendations.
Visit the COVID-19 crisis page on travel.state.gov for the latest information.
Visit our Embassy webpage on COVID-19 here for information on conditions in the Philippines.
Visit the Department of Homeland Security’s website on the latest travel restrictions to the U.S.
Consult resources below as necessary:
· Philippine Department of Health (DOH)

· Philippine Department of Health (FAQs)

· Philippine Bureau of Immigration (BI)

· Manila International Airport Authority (MIAA)

· Philippine Civil Aeronautics Board (CAB)

· Philippine Maritime Industry Authority

· Philippine Department of Foreign Affairs

· Philippine Department Of Interior and Local Government

· Philippine Department of Tourism 

· COVID-19 crisis page on travel.state.gov

· CDC page on COVID-19

· Philippines Travel Advisory

· Philippines Country Information Page

Assistance:

U.S. Embassy in the Philippines

1201 Roxas Boulevard

+63(2) 5301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday

After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63)(2) 5301-2000. 

State Department–Consular Affairs 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444.
State Department’s travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information.
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts.
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

For those on Luzon the quarantine has been extended to April 30th.

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...n-of-luzon-wide-quarantine-to-april-30/story/


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

That listing of restrictions is not accurate. Cebu *province* is also under ECQ from 30 Mar until 28 Apr. 

My guess is this too will be extended.


----------

